# A new archer: what's a good 300 round score?



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello, 

As the title says I'm wondering what a good 300 round score on a NFAA face would be?
I don't know anyone around me that shoots recurve or any places that have any coaching or any active olympic recurve shooters( I live about an hour outside st.louis) 

I've only been shooting since January and when I tried To shoot a 300 round a few weeks after I got my bow after a few ends i gave up because I was doing so horrible. 
J
Anyway tonight I Tried again and I scored a 281 18x's. ( however the area of my basement where I shoot is only 16-1/2 meters long so if I adjust my score for all the 4/5 liners, making them 4s I shot ~ a 277) I thought some of the coaches out there could tell me how I match up to other 6 month old shooters so I could get an idea of my progress.


Thanks!


----------



## olafff (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey, I've been shooting for 6 months now. I've recently shot a 265 on a 40 cm FITA target. I don't think you can make those kind of assumptions like low balling liners. Never shot NFAA targets, how big are they ?


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

The 5 ring is the size of the 10/9 FITA ring and the 4 ring is the size of the 8/7 ring... I think at least from eye balling that's what it looks like. 

NFAA 300 is 12 ends of 5 arrows each. 

I have a 40cm FITA faces that I practice with but also a stack of the NFAA, I might do a 300 round on a FITA face and see how that goes.


----------



## olafff (Apr 25, 2013)

yeah I would suggest you do that, and try to find a spot where you can shoot an actual distance of 18m. A garage maybe ?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Good is a relative number. A new shooter should be measuring good in terms of group size and improvement of his own scores. Top recurve shooters will be in the 299-300 area with pretty high x counts shooting the NFAA blue and white face.

But........it is outdoor season! Get outside and try flinging a few arrows at some outdoor distances. The sport changes quite a bit when shooting outside. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea I have! I have a large field to shoot in. I can shoot at 30m at a 60cm face and keep it in the blue or better. I tried shooting it at closer to 50m too but my 32# limbs at my ~27inch draw length with my 450+grain arrows can't make it that far. 

I've been thinking about buying a set of those carbon impact super club carbon 20/30 arrows I've seen ppl talk about on here - should get me around half the mass of my current arrows.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Dacer said:


> Yea I have! I have a large field to shoot in. I can shoot at 30m at a 60cm face and keep it in the blue or better. I tried shooting it at closer to 50m too but my 32# limbs at my ~27inch draw length with my 450+grain arrows can't make it that far.
> 
> I've been thinking about buying a set of those carbon impact super club carbon 20/30 arrows I've seen ppl talk about on here - should get me around half the mass of my current arrows.


Dacer, I would give the Super Clubs 20/30 arrows a try. I shoot the same draw weight as you do, and just a slightly longer draw length at 27.75", and I shoot the 20/30s, with an 80 grain tip. They fly very well and are pretty durable. Regards, Larry


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

281 for a new archer is doing pretty well (I say as a fellow new archer). If you shot that in a competition you would certainly get some "WOW"s when you told them you've only been shooting for 6 months. But as you may learn, shooting your best in a competition - or even shooting your practice average - is a tough thing.
You do need to get to 20 yards though...I shot my PB at a small range attached to an archery shop, only to later find the range was only 19 yards! Can't count that one.
You're off to a good start.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been shooting since Jan. of this year and have been shooting 300 practice rounds to work on my form the past month and a half. Most of my practice now is outdoors at 20 yards and I am shooting barebow. On a good day I am right around the 240 mark, on a not so good day 215.


----------



## AndyZed (Mar 27, 2011)

An idea for shooting shorter distance is to reduce the size on a copy machine or printer. If your shooting 16 yds, you can reproduce the face at 75% and it should appear the same as if you were shooting at 20yds. Your pin movement will be a little different but it's just a tool to use. I can only shoot 6 yds at home so I have like 20 reduced FITA targets on a sheet of paper, not the same thing but it's better than not shooting.

Goods luck, Andy


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

AndyZed said:


> An idea for shooting shorter distance is to reduce the size on a copy machine or printer. If your shooting 16 yds, you can reproduce the face at 75% and it should appear the same as if you were shooting at 20yds. Your pin movement will be a little different but it's just a tool to use. I can only shoot 6 yds at home so I have like 20 reduced FITA targets on a sheet of paper, not the same thing but it's better than not shooting.
> 
> Goods luck, Andy


There is a power point macro called Tiny Targets that will do this for you. The advantage over just printing smaller is that it prints a set of dotted lines that compensate for the relative difference in arrow diameter that happens when you scale your targets down without scaling your arrows down. (This is an issue because arrows are scored by the outside of the arrow not the center so fatter arrows mean higher scores all other things being equal, so if you just scale the target down and shoot closer without compensating you'll think you are getting much higher scores than you actually would at the full distance)

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/TinyTargets/TT.htm


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

I went out side today an scored 10 ends of 3 arrows @ 33 yards I scored a 265 on a 60 cm face


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

Dacer said:


> Hello,
> 
> As the title says I'm wondering what a good 300 round score on a NFAA face would be?
> I don't know anyone around me that shoots recurve or any places that have any coaching or any active olympic recurve shooters( I live about an hour outside st.louis)
> ...


If you want to get better move up to 10meters and pound the x ring. When you get 40-50 X's in a 300 match move back a couple of meters. Continue until you are shooting 60 X's at 18meters. Then you are a pro.


----------

